# How to Crunch on Ubuntu:set and forget!



## CyberDruid (Nov 14, 2009)

All credit goes to the OP of this thread: http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showthread.php?t=218873

Rather than repost his work simply check out the simple procedure. Ideal for setting up rigs where it's just not worth purchasing an OS. Great and simple guide.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Nov 14, 2009)

Very nice!  I can finally use WCG on my 9000 servers.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks, I've added it to my Essentials thread


----------



## CyberDruid (Nov 15, 2009)

Sweet.


----------

